# new meat rabbits



## Ariel72 (May 18, 2011)

Just picked up my first meat rabbits from Roll Farms today.  They are young NZ x Cali and much prettier and more colorful than I expected since their mother is a broken black and white NZ.  They are also big and mature looking for their ages.  I'm very excited about this new project.  It takes us yet another step toward self-sufficiency and knowing our food is coming from a humane source. 

Does anyone here have personal experience with the rabbit wringer.  It looked easy and humane but I was worried it just paralyzed them but left them conscious until they were bleed out.


----------



## DianeS (May 18, 2011)

I have my own rabbit wringer thing, the same idea but homemade. If you pull as far as you can and break the spinal cord, then the rabbit is dead. If you only pull a bit you might just be paralyzing them. So just be careful, don't go from rabbit to rabbit as quickly as they do in their promo videos - take some time to check to be sure the rabbit isn't breathing and doesn't react to a touched eyeball - and it should be fine.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 18, 2011)

I also use my own home made device that is much like the rabbit wringer and I agree with DianeS.  Works very well.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (May 20, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the ringer you use? or could you explain how to make one? Thank Scotty


			
				rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> I also use my own home made device that is much like the rabbit wringer and I agree with DianeS.  Works very well.


----------



## Ariel72 (May 21, 2011)

Yes...I'd be interested to know how to make to make one as well.


----------



## rickerra (May 22, 2011)

Here is a picture of the Rabbit Wringer you can buy.







If you make your own, just make a v shape like this.  It needs to be attached to something solid so you can pull against it with your weight.  You don't want the edges sharp... since your not trying to sever the head.

I've never used one.  I'm using a pellet gun.

Cheers!


----------



## sc00ter4900 (May 22, 2011)

Hummm Not sure what I have that even comes close to that. Any Idea of how much a ringer cost?


----------



## matefrio (May 22, 2011)

sc00ter4900 said:
			
		

> Hummm Not sure what I have that even comes close to that. Any Idea of how much a ringer cost?


You can make one out of wood.  It'll look like a boot jack shown below but with a much more narrow V.

The idea is to slide the rabbits neck into the V and then pull hard on it's back feet without the head slipping out.





Here's a more narrow boot jack... I'd be closer to this V without the circle part..


----------



## sc00ter4900 (May 22, 2011)

Now i got to start digging out the shed to see what I have that comes close LOL


----------



## hoodat (May 24, 2011)

You can both feel and hear the spine pop when it disconnects. I pull in a sideward direction toward the narrow end of the V with a little downward pressure. Be sure the neck is snug against the end before you pull. I used to just conk but if the rabbit kicks at the wrong time you can miss your blow and bruise the shoulder.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (May 24, 2011)

Hey I didn't see this thread for a while.  The posted picture of the actual neck wringer is very much like the one I have.  My brother built it out of rebar and some scrap metal.  (Just with out the fancy writing and price tag)  I do like it, but we also use the actual broomstick method when there is two of us taking care of business.


----------

